# Access to car deck Portsmouth/Caen/LeHarve



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

A couple of questions regarding access to your van and pet on board Brittany Ferries service from Portsmouth to Le Harve or Caen.

Is access to your van/ pet normally granted?

How long are you allowed to stay with your pet?

Can you stay with your pet in the van for the crossing?

Is access accompanied by a staff member?

Thanks in anticipation.

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Useful inforamtion about how Brittany Ferries deal with pets onboard here:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/pets-travel-scheme

and:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/PETS-travel-scheme/travelling-by-ferry-with-pets

G


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It depends which boat you're on what the pet accommodation is. For example, Etretat has pet friendly cabins or kennels. Dogs aren't allowed to stay in vehicles on this boat. There's lots of info on the BF site Pets Travel Scheme about travelling with your pet and the different arrangements for each boat. So look up which one you're on. You can also go onto the Live Chat facility and ask a BF agent, or phone them up.

Edit: posted same time as Grizzly, hence some duplication.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

TheFlups said:


> A couple of questions regarding access to your van and pet on board Brittany Ferries service from Portsmouth to Le Harve or Caen.
> 
> Is access to your van/ pet normally granted?yes
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to all for the info...happy enough with that.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have never done that route

Went from hull to holland on P&O

An absolute nightmare, he was in a cage, we were told he could be walked on the car deck with a ship member

Requested to visit, waited over an hour for someone to come with us and were told he couldn't leave the cage

Never again

At least on Santander route we could freely visit, have him on the deck, we stayed with him till gone midnight and returned in the morning at 6 am, he was still stressed out as were other dogs in the cages, some seemed worse than him and no one was with them

I spent as much time talking to obviously stressed out dogs as to Shadow at least he was out of the cage

If it's not in a pet cabin we will no longer travel on these long distance ships, although the pet cabins seem always to be full, so we drive

Mostly now we relay on the tunnel 

Yours is the Brittany ferry and as I say they did provide facilities

Aldra


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Aldra...we have done the Tunnel and it was great, especially with Tescos help. We are booked on 10 th Jan Pompey to Santander in a dog friendly cabin so no probs there.

We are in France right now and near LeHarve. We were considering our options getting back to the UK and have already a ticket booked on Sunday, Calais-Dover (coming over to France was no problem there either) it's just that we live in Dorset and the trudge from Dover back home is nearly worth the extra in fare from LeHarve or Caen to Pompey, however, the crossing is longer and didn't want to distress our Springer more than necessesary.

Swings and roundabouts I guess but we are happy to do the distance rather than upset the dog.

Thanks again for the input


----------

